# Front Sway Bar Bushing Removal



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

I did this before I installed my Whiteline rear sway bar. It took us hours to figure out what to do. We tried prying with a dozen different tools before we resorted to cutting. Dad had some cheap little air powered saw that we got in there to cut through the bottom plastic so the tabs would pry out of the bracket. It involved lots of sawing and lots of hammering a pry-bar.

It was a huge pain in the ... and we ended up scoring the surface of the sway bar. When the moog bushings wear out (hopefully not too quickly, but that scoring might tear them up.) I plan to replace the whole bar with the Whiteline front bar. I did lubricate them with silicone grease, and they seem to be working well so far with about 2500 miles.

I also noticed that some of the rubber from the stock bushings "petrified" onto the bar, probably from my driving style. I couldn't get it to come off even with chiseling, so it's another reason I want to replace the bar.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

There has to be some trick, hopefully, considering others have done this but no mention of problems.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hopeful bump :hope:


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hmm, a non serviceable part.....Does that mean you have to replace the whole bar when the bushings wear out? Looks like I will have to go Justinus's route.


----------



## Than (Jun 7, 2021)

i assume its like the sonic, if so the bushings and hardware come on the sway bar and is a dealer only part.


----------

